# 1.5 cc too much??



## isleepnow (Feb 3, 2005)

What's up is 1.5 cc IP SuperTest (350 mg/ml) In each Glute once a wk. too much ??  My glutes have been sore for 3 and a half days!!  I do 1.5 cc Deca 300 in each Quad on the same day and 3.5 days later no problem. Should I space the Test out differently cuz it friggin hurts..if not I'll take the pain fuck it!


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 3, 2005)

isleepnow said:
			
		

> What's up is 1.5 cc IP SuperTest (350 mg/ml) In each Glute once a wk. too much ??  My glutes have been sore for 3 and a half days!!  I do 1.5 cc Deca 300 in each Quad on the same day and 3.5 days later no problem. Should I space the Test out differently cuz it friggin hurts..if not I'll take the pain fuck it!




ass can hold 3 cc's....mix your test and deca in the same syringe and inject in your glute.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 3, 2005)

Am I reading this right? You are injecting 525mg of test (1.5cc) in each glute (1050 total) and 450 mg of deca (1.5cc) in each quad (900) total on the same day?

That's a lot of juice. How many cyles have you done?

Second break up shots into 2 injects per week. The blood levels stay more stable that way.

Third if that was only 1cc of Test on Monday and Thursday combined with 1 cc of deca on the same days, that would still be 750mg of test and 600 mg of deca a week. That is still a lot of juice even for a regular user.


----------



## deadlift (Feb 22, 2005)

Its time for my Test E shot again, but unsure about this 3cc business.
Does this mean the entire 3cc's or 1.5 each butt cheek? (sorry glute)
 I tried this on my own last week..squirted the entire syringe in 
and got a sore second ass cheek on top of the original again.
so the question is: can an ass really hold 3cc's or are you an ass to attempt it?


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 22, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> Its time for my Test E shot again, but unsure about this 3cc business.
> Does this mean the entire 3cc's or 1.5 each butt cheek? (sorry glute)
> I tried this on my own last week..squirted the entire syringe in
> and got a sore second ass cheek on top of the original again.
> so the question is: can an ass really hold 3cc's or are you an ass to attempt it?


i wouldnt go higher than 2cc per asscheek until you have done quite a few injections.  the amount you can inject will depend on how big the muscle is and how fast it will release it out of the deposit to spread out throughout the muscle.
supertest is going to be painful. if you injected the deca with it, it might help some though.
that is alot of gear for a cycle. how many cycles have you done? this must be your first based on your injection questions and if that is the case, you are using way to much gear. 1/2 of what you are using will be more than enough for a first cycle.


----------



## deadlift (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Pincrusher, I probably am doing too much...
You think I should just lay off for a couple weeks now?
then do a test only cycle of 500mg per week?...
I have been doing my own research on it, yet have to admit
I've been experimenting a little too much.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 22, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> Thanks Pincrusher, I probably am doing too much...
> You think I should just lay off for a couple weeks now?
> then do a test only cycle of 500mg per week?...
> I have been doing my own research on it, yet have to admit
> I've been experimenting a little too much.


since you have just started and only did a few injections, instead of stopping what you can do is consider the first couple injections, frontloads and just cut back your dosing of the test & deca from now on.  i would say that if you are still inexperienced at running cycles then 2/3ml of each product injected 2x per week should be sufficient for you to make very good gains. at the dosages you are running what might happen is the higher amounts may cause you to see some gains even though your diet might not be up to par for a bulking cycle. if you run the lower dosages, it will give you a better indication of whether everything else you are doing is right on track or needs to be changed.
no use trying to force your body to grow by starting out with such high dosages.   this is a mistake i see alot of people make, especially newbies to taking gear. they think that the more they take the bigger they will get, even faster than if they took moderate dosages.  this will work to some extent for a short timeperiod but once you come off, your gains will disappear due to poor nutritional planning and training.


----------



## deadlift (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh, Well you pretty much read me right and I thank you for that.
The cowboy approach is going to stop and I urge any other newbie
to not make the same mistake. For example I started with Deca and
I noticed I got limpy. Not sure if that was the high dosage
or the fact that I did it without Test. When I introduced Test with the Deca
Johnson started looking for his shadow again..
Just a warning to the newbies...Its not cool when you have to perform.
I'm going to start keeping a diet and training log. 
(not that I'm looking to compete)
I just want to do this intelligently. Thanks


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 22, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> For example I started with Deca and
> I noticed I got limpy. Not sure if that was the high dosage
> or the fact that I did it without Test. When I introduced Test with the Deca
> Johnson started looking for his shadow again..
> ...


People think we are just picking on them when we advise to use test as the base of every cycle, but there is a rhyme and reason to our madness.

You don't have to compete to keep a diet and a training log. Those tools are essential to make progress no matter what level you are at.


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Feb 24, 2005)

Its pretty fun to go back  and look closely at the size and strength differences too when you keep a log. I think its a good idea for anyone who trains to keep a detailed journal of their progress.


----------

